Ask HN: What are some developer tools that you would pay for? - hellomynameise
======
karanbir88
By tools, if you mean IDE's, I'd say Brackets or Sublime Text are worth at
least $10. If you can broaden to API's & SDK, the one I'd pay for is Google
Maps.

~~~
hellomynameise
I meant to say - if you were to buy a developer tool (not currently existing),
what functions would you want?

~~~
lokio9
I would buy a software which memorizes my programming habits and makes
proposals while coding

------
AnimalMuppet
IntelliJ.

(OK, I wouldn't _personally_ pay for it, because I don't do enough Java work
on my own. But for a company job, I'd push my company pretty hard to get it.
And if I did a startup where it would be useful, I'd buy it.)

------
shortoncash
I'm considering paying for CLion, but I am still on the fence about it.

Perhaps someone in this thread can tell me whether CLion is everything they
dreamed of and more. It's hard for me to evaluate something fairly in 30 days.

------
meekins
JRebel is awesome and well worth the price ($365/yr). Especially when
iterating on a complex and messy JSF UI it really saves time on
repackage/deploy cycles.

------
TobbenTM
A smoother Quiver
([http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver)) for Windows

------
lokio9
Sublime Text 2. I love its simplicity! Even using IDE's at work, sometimes you
need a fast text editor with syntax highlighting.

